# Hard work Paying off



## Ross

Well you may have seen my thread last year saying that I was going to lose weight I am pleased to say that I have stuck to my word and I have lost 3 stone in the last 6 months.
It might not sound like much but it has been hard ish because I have cut out most of the crap I used to eat IE pizza,burgers,curry ect I still have a curry sometimes as a treat but I tend now to eat soup or something which is not to high in calories,Hardy touched any booze in the last 6 months which has been a big help.
Planing on going much more walking/running now say 3 or 4 miles per night and on the weekend 7 or 8 on a Saturday and Sunday:thumb:
I feel much better now,I used to sweat a lot but now the weight is down and fitness is up I only sweat about a quarter of what I used too,I have been getting lots of comments from people too about it which really helps spur you on. I can fit into my 38 inch waist Levi jeans now and I can get into a Large T shirt now instead of a XL one:lol:
I am now at 17 stone which I am happy about but I am determined to get to 15 stone so watch this space:thumb:


----------



## The Cueball

And I'm sure you will hit that target soon as well...

Keep up the good work!

:thumb:


----------



## Avanti

Well done Ross, keep it up :thumb:


----------



## voon

That's how I went from 102 to 88 KG ... just cutting the crap. No chips (er you call them crisps .... ), penuts, icecream, too much pasta single food etc and replacing normal cola with cola zero etc .... and a bit more movement, going for a swim thrice a week, but easy swimming, nothing racey. Problem is: You need to stay with crap cutting. Start again and you're up again real fast, at least me. I don't do a diet, I also still occasionally eat my curry etc ... it' just cutting down on fat bombs. Te nice side is, your stomach will also shrink a bit and you can't even eat that much anymore 

For the sports, go easy on it ... you'll realize you can't run anything worth much in the beginning ... so what. If you overdo, you'll hate and quit it real fast. I hate running, that's why I swim ... nicely cooled all the time, no feeling of getting sucked into the floor in summer, easy on the joints, using a lot of diverse muscles....

You're on the way .. Continue, it's worth the added quality of life  I'm stuck at 88 KG now ... doesn't go down much farther it seems ... but at 1.88m height, I'm more or less fine with that.


----------



## Adam D

Well done Ross!

Keep it up mate 

Sounds like you have changed your lifestyle for the better and I bet you get a great sense of achievement when you see the clothes sizes go down.


----------



## Ross

Adam D said:


> Well done Ross!
> 
> Keep it up mate
> 
> Sounds like you have changed your lifestyle for the better and I bet you get a great sense of achievement when you see the clothes sizes go down.


Yeah its great most of my clothes that were tight are lose now:thumb:17 stone might should a lot but I am a really solidly built guy so I dont want to go any lover than say14.5 stone.


----------



## herbiedacious

good on ya Ross,well done!


----------



## David.S

Well done


----------



## VIPER

_"Might not sound like much"_?? Are you kidding? :doublesho Three stone is an amazing amount to have lost and you should be very proud of yourself there Ross :thumb:

It's so easy to start off with the best of intentions with this sort of thing, and just let it get forgotten with one reason or another to justify it to yourself, and it takes great will power to stick at it.

Pat yourself on the back (make sure nobody else is in the room otherwise you'll look a right pillock! :lol


----------



## Ross

HA your right Mark I should stop being so hard on myself.


----------



## jamest

You should be proud. I know far too many people who would be overjoyed at staying the same weight rather than putting on weight while shovelling crap down their throats and people who moan constantly about their weight and do absolutely nothing about it.


----------



## Ross

I know plenty of those types too.


----------



## alipman

3 stone is alot. Good work.

Bet you feel a lot better for it.
Seeing the number tumble from your clothing size is a good motivator.

Being only 5 ft 10", I have lost 34 lb (or 2 1/2 st) last year (now 160lb or 11 st 6 lb)and I feel much better within myself. Dont get out of breath going up stairs, and people have commented etc.
But I realised that I couldnt stay at the size I was. It wasnt sustainable and my health was certainly very poor. Heart wasnt worked enough and generally just being too lazy.

You should post a pic up of how you were and are now, like Mixman, and then in another 6 months.

Your hard work has probably helped your life expectancy as well........


----------



## 335dAND110XS

Lol - I spent two years working my butt oft in the gym to GAIN three stone! Was a bit much so trimmed off a stone.

Nice one on the trimming though. Good work.


----------



## Rowan83

Very well done Ross, 3 stone is a alot of weight to loose! :thumb:

When I was about 17 i used to weigh about 16 stone but I lost the fat through eating a better diet and excercise


----------



## Hair Bear

3 stone is approx' 20kg

Pick 20kg up and walk around with it a while - it's a proper wake up call, no sh!t.


----------



## VIPER

Hair Bear said:


> 3 stone is approx' 20kg
> 
> Pick 20kg up and walk around with it a while - it's a proper wake up call, no sh!t.


Absolutely!! Ross, you've lost a little bit _more_ than this weighs:










So no mean feat at all :thumb:


----------



## Adam D

^^^^

Blimey!

Brings it home when you put it like that.

What do your family and friends think Ross? I know you should do these things for yourself, but they must be pleased with the "new" you.


----------



## Ross

Adam D said:


> ^^^^
> 
> Blimey!
> 
> Brings it home when you put it like that.
> 
> What do your family and friends think Ross? I know you should do these things for yourself, but they must be pleased with the "new" you.


God knows what the family think but all my friends are noticing and kinda surprised at how I have stuck to what I have said:thumb:
I have been doing it for myself but I have been getting much more attention from the girls
I have changed my whole out look,well my willpower is high now for example I used to drink a fair amount of ale at the weekend but now I would rather not drink at all mainly because the calories are so high at around 300 per bottle:doubleshoAnd I don't get a hangover so I can do a lot more on Sunday like go for a long walk/run:lol:


----------



## VIPER

Assuming you stick at it (and no reason to think otherwise at all), this is probably going to be a time of your life that you look back on and say; "I really turned things around for the better there", and be reaping the rewards for a long time to come :thumb:


----------



## Ross

Yip Mark I am not going backwards ,I will get to 15 stone maybe even 14 and just stay around there:thumb:


----------



## Adam D

How tall are you Ross? Don't worry, I am not going to calculate your BMI or anything like that :lol:


----------



## Ross

5' 10 Adam,that BMI is a waste of time IMO


----------



## Adam D

I was just wondering because my weight is just about 14 stone and I was wondering build-wise how we would compare. I am taller though at just under 6' 3".


----------



## Ross

Well I have always been built big so I think a lot of my weight comes from muscle.


----------



## 335dAND110XS

BMI is silly - I'm borderline "overweight" yet have a sub 30" waist and under 10% bodyfat, a very low resting pulse and an "athletes" VO2 Max.

What a load of cack BMI is.


----------



## VIPER

I think anyone who's not seriously underweight comes out as supposedly 'overweight' according to those charts don't they?


----------



## chrisc

Nice one ross 3 stone is brilliant hope i can lose 3 stone.Found a gym what does mma and kickboxing and weights and cardio and that today keel next to asda in barnsley.so going to join saturday.And going to start walking more with are buster.And cut chips and choclic out.And bread.Im just getiing fatter sat behind wheel driveing.And i have joined fat club on here


----------



## chrisc

Viper said:


> I think anyone who's not seriously underweight comes out as supposedly 'overweight' according to those charts don't they?


nurse said i should be 12half stone according to that or twelve foot.Yeah right i looked weird when i was 14 stone.like ross well built to start with.


----------



## Adam D

Viper said:


> I think anyone who's not seriously underweight comes out as supposedly 'overweight' according to those charts don't they?


The cynic in me thinks that maybe they were produced that way to shock people into losing weight.

BTW my BMI is 24.8


----------



## Mixman

You're doing fantastic Ross!

I'm learning to hate the BMI scale. I'm still classed as obese and it's a big mental battle to get over. I'm at a point now where I'm putting weight on but my clothes fit the same. I'm guessing it's my muscles that are building, at least I hope so! To be 'normal' I would have to look emaciated!


----------



## Ross

Thanks guys,I am never going to be super thin because I am too big built so 15 stone will be a good target I think.
I have let my drinking slip a title during New year,not much just a few on a Saturday night but I am not having anymore booze for a long time starting today again.


----------



## chunkytfg

Mixman said:


> You're doing fantastic Ross!
> 
> I'm learning to hate the BMI scale. I'm still classed as obese and it's a big mental battle to get over. I'm at a point now where I'm putting weight on but my clothes fit the same. I'm guessing it's my muscles that are building, at least I hope so! To be 'normal' I would have to look emaciated!


BMI is nothing more than a basic guide and I think once you get near the 'Normal' weight it should be done on body fat levels done correctly with calipers and not one of them electric thingies:thumb:

I just ignore it tbh. I know where I want to be and will get there eventually and maybe once I get near the point I want to be I will maybe check my body fat levels.

Weightwatchers rekons I should weight about 12st and tbh if I got anywhere near that I think I'd look anorexic! to me I think 14-15 stone much like you would be a good point to aim for!:thumb:


----------



## Ross

I am really bad now for looking at the calorie content of the foods I buy,I used to not care but now if anything has too many calories is simply don't buy it.Like last night I did not buy any chocolate and anything that could be classed as rubbish mainly just fruit and those New Covent Garden soups which are really good.


----------



## chunkytfg

Ross said:


> I am really bad now for looking at the calorie content of the foods I buy,I used to not care but now if anything has too many calories is simply don't buy it.Like last night I did not buy any chocolate and anything that could be classed as rubbish mainly just fruit and those New Covent Garden soups which are really good.


I eat those soups aswell but even then you need to be careful as some of them are well over 500 cals a pot:thumb:

Winter Veg is my favourite atm:thumb:

I think when it comes to dieting though you should not cut out completely the stuff you love as you will end up resenting it and you will find it harder to stick to in the long term. It is much better to have the bad stuff in moderation just being aware of the calorific content and adjusting the other food to suit your daily intake.

Personally thats the only way I can ever get diets to truly work and it is the same principle that weightwatchers has been using for many years.


----------



## centenary

Told the missus on 4 Jan this year I wantd to loose a stone and a half by the end of the project Im working on which is around June \ July. Told her she needed to shift some weight too!

I weighed myself on 4 Jan at 80kg or 12st 8lbs. We've both cut out snacks, biccies, potatoes only twice a week and only have a pudding with Sunday lunch now.

I go running 3 times a week, 3.5 miles each time. I've weighed myself every other week.

Got on the scales yesterday after my run and tipped the scales at 76kg! :thumb: Or, 12 st dead.

Its been hard work as I've really had to resist having the odd choccy biscuit. Am eating plenty of fruit, bananas, apples, grapes etc 

Well made up. Think I'll aim for 11st 8lbs as Im small framed and what I used to weigh about 10 years ago.

Beep, beep :driver:


----------



## Ross

chunkytfg said:


> I eat those soups aswell but even then you need to be careful as some of them are well over 500 cals a pot:thumb:
> 
> Winter Veg is my favourite atm:thumb:
> 
> I think when it comes to dieting though you should not cut out completely the stuff you love as you will end up resenting it and you will find it harder to stick to in the long term. It is much better to have the bad stuff in moderation just being aware of the calorific content and adjusting the other food to suit your daily intake.
> 
> Personally thats the only way I can ever get diets to truly work and it is the same principle that weightwatchers has been using for many years.


I like that one to but my fave is the Tomato and basil one which is around 260 cals per pot.
I know what you mean I am not silly about what I eat its more a case of watching what I do eat and having a treat now and then.


----------



## VIPER

centenary said:


> Told the missus on 4 Jan this year I wantd to loose a stone and a half by the end of the project Im working on which is around June July. *Told her she needed to shift some weight too!
> *


:doublesho Bet that went down well?


----------



## thehogester

A mirror is the only thing you need to measure how your progressing. The BMI scale is pointless.

Well done on the weight loss mate!


----------



## chunkytfg

thehogester said:


> A mirror is the only thing you need to measure how your progressing. The BMI scale is pointless.
> 
> Well done on the weight loss mate!


Whilst I agree with the sentiment it isnt quite that simple.

When you are near ideal weight the odd couple of pounds here and there show up quite obviously but when you are a couple of stone plus overweight the mirror idea just doesnt work as you dont see the weight loss day to day.

Unless you ignore ever using a mirror and only ever use it once a month you just wont see any real change.

The above reason is why I rely of scales etc so heavily. Maybe once I get near ideal I will ignore the scales and use a mirror but for now it just doesnt work:thumb:


----------



## thehogester

chunkytfg said:


> Whilst I agree with the sentiment it isnt quite that simple.
> 
> When you are near ideal weight the odd couple of pounds here and there show up quite obviously but when you are a couple of stone plus overweight the mirror idea just doesnt work as you dont see the weight loss day to day.
> 
> Unless you ignore ever using a mirror and only ever use it once a month you just wont see any real change.
> 
> The above reason is why I rely of scales etc so heavily. Maybe once I get near ideal I will ignore the scales and use a mirror but for now it just doesnt work:thumb:


In which case id use how my clothes are fitting as an indication of change. And then back to the mirror. Problem with scales is, if your doing any weight training whilst losing weight it may not be that representative of your progression.


----------



## chunkytfg

thehogester said:


> In which case id use how my clothes are fitting as an indication of change. And then back to the mirror. Problem with scales is, if your doing any weight training whilst losing weight it may not be that representative of your progression.


Hence I also do measurements as part of the recording process:thumb:


----------



## Ross

I have only been reading the scales no measuring or mirrors really but I know its working because the 42 inch waist jeans that I wear for work are pretty lose,well if I did not wear a belt they would fall off:lol:


----------



## alipman

It's great to see a change with clothing. I was in 38" waist, now 32's. Had to change my whole wardrobe.


----------



## chunkytfg

alipman said:


> It's great to see a change with clothing. I was in 38" waist, now 32's. Had to change my whole wardrobe.


If I keep going to way it seems to be atm I will need to do the same aswell which may be an issue due to no money :lol:

I do however have a box of brand new T-shirts that I have gained over the years which I have vowed to get in one day so thats that sorted for the time being! but it's the expensive items like my 2 suits and my much loved dinner suit which is an issue:wall:

One thing i'm not sure about though is assuming I continuously lose weight like I want to at what point do I buy new clothes. I cant wait until I get to my goal and then buy a whole wardrobe as 1 I cant afford it and 2 it mean up until that point i'll look like I'm wearing clowns clothes!:lol:


----------



## Leodhasach

I'm 6ft 2in and yesterday weighed myself at over 16 stone, the heaviest I have ever been :doublesho I have put on 2 stone in 6 months...

Now comes the fruit instead of snacks, smaller portions, more swimming, less booze, etc, etc. Hopefully in time I'll be posting up a thread like this of my own 

Well done Ross, that's an achievement :thumb:

Andrew


----------



## Ross

Thanks Andrew,yip cutting down or out the booze really helps me feel.


----------



## Ross

Just under 17 stone now 15 stone here I come.


----------



## Ross

I am doing really well ATM,I used to snack really badly at around 8 at night but I am now finding that I don't anymore instead I go for fruit and water instead of crisps and chocolate:thumb:


----------



## Mixman

Great to see Ross


----------



## Ross

Yes I am pleased with progress.


----------



## Ross

At 106 KG's now:thumb:


----------



## Ross

Viper said:


> Absolutely!! Ross, you've lost a little bit _more_ than this weighs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So no mean feat at all :thumb:


This hit home on Friday Mark because I was mixing concrete and the bags of cement are 25kgs and that is about how much I have lost,saying you have lost 3 stone does not really hit home until you lift something of similar weight :thumb:


----------



## Ross

Really chuffed today because for the first time I got my pair of 38 inch waist CAT jeans on:thumb:I used to struggle to get into 42/44 inch jeans but now even they are too big for me.


----------



## Ross

Down to 16 stone 8 pounds and I have not even got me exercise into full gear yet:thumb:


----------



## alipman

So you have lost 4 stone? Is that right?
That is good news. I wonder if there is a calculation that shows how much your life expectancy has increased by...


----------



## alipman

^^ I mean that in a good way.


----------



## The Cueball

Well done Ross, and others, keep going until you are happy!

:thumb:


----------



## Ross

alipman said:


> So you have lost 4 stone? Is that right?
> That is good news. I wonder if there is a calculation that shows how much your life expectancy has increased by...


Yes more than likely:thumb:I used to not care how much crap I was eating ie curry,pizza,burgers,crisps,chocolate ect lots of booze TBH my diet was crap but I have changed that completely.I can't remember the last time I had a curry ,pizza which is probably a good thing.
I all so apart from work never really did any exercise but now I love getting out for a long walk/run.


----------



## Ross

Really please tonight because I am at 103 KG's now:thumb:Only thing is I don't really look of feel like I have lost it:lol:


----------



## Ross

At just about 100 KG's now:thumb:


----------



## Adam D

Well done Ross.

By my reckoning that means you have 10lbs to go until you hit your goal.


----------



## Ross

I think so Adam,I don't feel like I have lost much weight but I seem to have built more muscle and the fat is going.


----------



## Kriminal

Shi..... :doublesho

3 stone in 6 months ?....nice going Ross - not too much in too little a time, and a flippin' good achievement in my books.

Keep it up mate and you'll soon reach your targets, and more :thumb:


----------



## Mixman

Great to see your determination ross :thumb:


----------



## Ross

Mixman said:


> Great to see your determination ross :thumb:


I am very determined mate:thumb:Not been doing much walking but my current job is fairly physical which is good.I am going to see what 15 stone feels like


----------



## paddyirishman

I have about 1/2 stone off in around a month, I just cut a lot of the rubbish food out, ate good food more often and hit the roads on a bike a couple of times a week (will be upping that to 6 times a weeks now that the longer evenings have come in). It looks like I have lost more weight than I actually have though, my clothes are hanging off me!


----------



## Ross

Kriminal said:


> Shi..... :doublesho
> 
> 3 stone in 6 months ?....nice going Ross - not too much in too little a time, and a flippin' good achievement in my books.
> 
> Keep it up mate and you'll soon reach your targets, and more :thumb:


I would say its closer to 3 and a half stone:thumb:


----------



## Ross

Into the 15 stone now well 15 stone 11 pounds:thumb:


----------



## McClane

Good effort Ross, and I bet you're reaping the well deserve rewards mate. :thumb:

Need to pull my finger out and get a stone or so off... my clothes are getting tight (in the wrong way) since quitting the gym a year or so back


----------



## Ross

Thanks mate,well the 38 inch waist jeans that were a tight is fit are starting to feel loose now:lol:


----------



## The Cueball

Very happy for you and everything Ross.... but, eh, just a quick question.....

Are you sneaking all this lost weight onto me?!?!










Seems I have been missing working out a bit too much.... :wall:


----------



## Ross

You need to pull your finger out Cuey:lol:


----------



## Ross

Well I am really happy with my progress,Now at 95 KG's plus I have really toned up,strength is up to for example I can do pull ups now which I could never do and my 38 inch waist jeans are starting to feel really loose now:thumb:


----------



## JJ_

Bloody excellent news rossy boy!!!! 

Get stuck right in, your doing extremely well. Thats quite a lot ! Amazed your on just soup if your working out - I eat about five meals a day ! :lol:


----------



## Ross

Cheer's JJ I am really chuffed, I have kinda eased up on the soup going more for chicken ect,I am planning to hit 14 stone which I will do.


----------



## Ross

Bang on 15 stone now:thumb:Really chuffed and most people I have not seen for a while are like "Bloody Hell Ross" lots of other's talking about it too which has to be a good sign:lol:


----------



## Mixman

Well done mate,


----------



## Ross

Thanks,all the good comments are just making me more determined:thumb:


----------



## alipman

Excellent achievement!

So what is the total loss now?
You were at 17 stone at the start of this thread.

What happens now?


----------



## Ross

Cheers mate,not 100% sure but it has to be at least 4 stone.Looking to hit 14 stone which I am very determined to.


----------



## alipman

I reckon a before and now photo wouldnt go amiss!


----------



## Ross

Too late for the before pic mate.into the 14 stone now which I am really pleased about.
First time I have been 14 stone in I have no idea.


----------



## alipman

That's good going. Where will you stop?


----------



## Ross

alipman said:


> That's good going. Where will you stop?


Probably when I hit 14 stone:thumb:


----------



## Pat.

Good going mate I bet you feel a hole lot better for it.


----------



## Mixman

Really great to see you still got the drive and determination Ross


----------



## Ross

Mixman said:


> Really great to see you still got the drive and determination Ross


Thanks Micky,come this far no way I am going back to my old ways :thumb:


----------



## Killahertz

Superb results Ross. Keep looking at clothing size and fit versus weight - this is a real bug-bear of mine - nobody buys a pair of 15 stone pair of jeans, do they? I did buy a pair of designer jeans from Italy, screwed up the waist/style and laughed when they arrived (they wouldn't even go past my calfs), no way would they ever fit...

As I write they are far too big for me, even in the (tapered) leg.

I droppped about 11 stone in about 11 months (via serious nutrition and cardio work). Now, i'm busy putting it back on - lean mass from near-serious weight-training. Still doing serious cardio 6-days per week and ever learning about nutrition and supplementation (see other threads). 

...But do you know what helps as much as the results themselves? Threads like these, and the incredible success and detemination of the the likes of yourself, shredder and mixman. Respect is due. Keep it up


----------



## Ross

Thanks,yeah most of the t shirts that were tight on my last year are just hanging off me now.Lots of people commenting on it too:thumb:


----------



## Ross

14 stone 10 pounds now.


----------



## ITHAQVA

Ross said:


> 14 stone 10 pounds now.


Well done mate.

Im 5'10" & 15 stone 7 pounds in this silly pic i took a few weeks ago.










been trying to lose body fat, but its really bloody hard at my age


----------



## Ross

Cheers.


----------



## ITHAQVA

Ross said:


> Cheers.


Your very welcome my friend & best of luck with further weight loss, never give up, remember its the fitness you gain from working out to lose weigth that really counts, weight is a little subjective as we all have different builds.


----------



## Ross

ITHAQVA said:


> Your very welcome my friend & best of luck with further weight loss, never give up, remember its the fitness you gain from working out to lose weigth that really counts, weight is a little subjective as we all have different builds.


Never giving up now,has to be 5 stone I have shifted now which is really paying off on in more ways than one


----------



## ITHAQVA

Ross said:


> Never giving up now,has to be 5 stone I have shifted now which is really paying off on in more ways than one


5 stone!!!!!!!!!!!!! :doublesho excellent stuff :thumb::thumb:


----------



## McClane

ITHAQVA said:


> Well done mate.
> 
> Im 5'10" & 15 stone 7 pounds in this silly pic i took a few weeks ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> been trying to lose body fat, but its really bloody hard at my age


Joker! Remind me never to buy that EZ brush if it's the personal sales section :lol:

Great work Ross... :thumb:


----------



## Ross

*Re: Howdy*



ITHAQVA said:


> 5 stone!!!!!!!!!!!!! :doublesho excellent stuff :thumb::thumb:


Thanks no wonder people who have not seen me in a while are surprised.Been told many times that a lot of people are making positive coments which spurs me on and the amount of fine young ladies checking me out is worth the effort :lol:


----------



## ant_s

Well done Ross and keep it up, you sound asthough your still commited to your taget.



ITHAQVA said:


> Well done mate.
> 
> Im 5'10" & 15 stone 7 pounds in this silly pic i took a few weeks ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> been trying to lose body fat, but its really bloody hard at my age


LOL your mad Doug! (I do hope it's Doug, it's late and I could be wrong lol) Your a complete Cornwall Cracker!! lol


----------



## ITHAQVA

Yep its Doug mate :thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA

Ross said:


> Thanks no wonder people who have not seen me in a while are surprised.Been told many times that a lot of people are making positive coments which spurs me on and the amount of fine young ladies checking me out is worth the effort :lol:


mmmmmm fine young ladies, now you know of an even better way to lose the weigth, Ross as part of your weight loss program i suggest you go out there & get laid twice a day for the next 6 months, that'll do it :thumb:


----------



## Ross

Thanks Ant.


----------



## Ross

A guy I know who has not seen me for a few months said today "Bloody hell Ross,there is not much of you left":lol:


----------



## kasman

Fair play to you Ross, Im sure you will reach your goal, keep it going :thumb:


----------



## Ross

14 stone is the target I think,with my line of work I don't want to get mush smaller than that.


----------



## Kriminal

Ross said:


> 14 stone is the target I think,with my line of work I don't want to get mush smaller than that.


You'll end up anorexic if you don't watch out


----------



## Ross

Kriminal said:


> You'll end up anorexic if you don't watch out


Nah no chance of that mate:thumb:


----------



## Kriminal

Ross said:


> Nah no chance of that mate:thumb:


I thought the same when I 'cut back' many moons ago.

I was touching 14 stone, and at the beginning of growing moobs, back in my late teens, and just couldn't cope with looking like that, so decided to cut back on carbs....

....it got to the stage where I was now 10 1/2 stone and getting full up on just eating a pie, instead of pie and chips with beans.

That's when I sensibly increased carbs, introducing rice/pasta instead of chips, and kicked up the cardio a bit more at the end of my 'weights' sessions at the gym - that way I increased my weight back up to 12 stone without ending up with love handles :thumb:


----------



## Ross

Thanks for the advice but I am being sensible about it eating well with no silly diets just lots of willpower:thumb:


----------



## ant_s

Kriminal said:


> I thought the same when I 'cut back' many moons ago.
> 
> I was touching 14 stone, and at the beginning of growing moobs, back in my late teens, and just couldn't cope with looking like that, so decided to cut back on carbs....
> 
> ....it got to the stage where I was now 10 1/2 stone and getting full up on just eating a pie, instead of pie and chips with beans.
> 
> That's when I sensibly increased carbs, introducing rice/pasta instead of chips, and kicked up the cardio a bit more at the end of my 'weights' sessions at the gym - that way I increased my weight back up to 12 stone without ending up with love handles :thumb:


Tell me about it, I used to be 14 stone now i'm down to around 11 - 11.5, stick think compared to what I used to be! Trying to gain the weight again now.

Which is something I'd say Ross, don't aim for a weight target as such, get to a weight/size your comfortable with. Also what job do you do, not wanting to drop below 14stone?


----------



## ITHAQVA

ant_s said:


> Tell me about it, I used to be 14 stone now i'm down to around 11 - 11.5, stick think compared to what I used to be! Trying to gain the weight again now.
> 
> Which is something I'd say Ross, don't aim for a weight target as such, get to a weight/size your comfortable with. Also what job do you do, not wanting to drop below 14stone?


Agree with Ant on this, im not over weigh looking due to playing with the weights all my life, but at my weight 15 Stone 7 pounds & my height 5' 10-11" i am grossly obese!!

We are all built different mate. :thumb:


----------



## Ross

ant_s said:


> Tell me about it, I used to be 14 stone now i'm down to around 11 - 11.5, stick think compared to what I used to be! Trying to gain the weight again now.
> 
> Which is something I'd say Ross, don't aim for a weight target as such, get to a weight/size your comfortable with. Also what job do you do, not wanting to drop below 14stone?


Doing a bit of everything Ant a lot of it quite physical so I don't want to get too small and lose my strength


----------



## ant_s

Very true, at around 6' i'm about 4 stone lighter than you! Jebus that makes me realise how much I need to gain lol!


----------



## ant_s

Ross said:


> Doing a bit of everything Ant a lot of it quite physical so I don't want to get too small and lose my strength


Ahhh so a physical job then, I thought "Don't want to loose weight for an office job?!" lol.

Same as me then, i'm a partition and ceiling fixer so physical enough but over the time of loosing my weight my strength has completely gone  not good!


----------



## Ross

Lol Ant,I still have a lot of strength for example I can take a 6 inch concrete block and lift it above my head in one move there rest of my workmates struggled and some could not even do it:thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA

Ross said:


> Lol Ant,I still have a lot of strength for example I can take a 6 inch concrete block and lift it above my head in one move there rest of my workmates struggled and some could not even do it:thumb:


Have you ever thought of doing some heavy steenght training, more muscle burns more calories :thumb:

The 5X5 is very good for all over power :thumb:


----------



## Ross

I have thought about it,whats 5X5?


----------



## ITHAQVA

Ross said:


> I have thought about it,whats 5X5?


Give me a mo Ross, i'll find a good link for ya :thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA

Here ya go mate http://stronglifts.com/stronglifts-5x5-beginner-strength-training-program/

If you need any help regarding weight training im happy to help in any way i can :thumb:

I've got pre written out routines on word doc if you need any


----------



## Ross

I am strong enough,no need to ponce about in a gym:lol:


----------



## ITHAQVA

Ross said:


> I am strong enough,no need to ponce about in a gym:lol:


I have never trained anywere except at home, gyms are full of meat heads building their ego's :thumb:


----------



## Ross

The ego is the only thing they are building:lol:


----------



## ant_s

ITHAQVA said:


> Here ya go mate http://stronglifts.com/stronglifts-5x5-beginner-strength-training-program/
> 
> If you need any help regarding weight training im happy to help in any way i can :thumb:
> 
> *I've got pre written out routines on word doc if you need any*


:wave: :wave:

If this is an open offer i'd have them please my Cornwall Cracker?


----------



## ITHAQVA

ant_s said:


> :wave: :wave:
> 
> If this is an open offer i'd have them please my Cornwall Cracker?


Right on AntSSSSSS! PM your email & i'll send em on, Ive got loads of pdf format weight training/bodybuiliding & nutrition books 789 MB, Can send ya a cd with it all on,PM your address & its yours mate :thumb:


----------



## ant_s

You Da Maaaaaan!!!


----------



## ITHAQVA

ant_s said:


> You Da Maaaaaan!!!


No Yoo da Man


----------



## ant_s

Naa We Da Men! lol 

Anway we should stop spamming on Ross' thread

So again Ross, well done and keep it up!


----------



## 335dAND110XS

While I have trained at home for the last few years (just "maintenance" stuff), it was ESSENTIAL to train in a gym when I was bulking up.

You need the commercial kit that a proper gym has and need to be lifting serious weights. Lifting to MMF (momentary muscular failure) at home is just dangerous. 

If you're doing highish rep, lowish weight stuff then home training is fine.

Oh and some gym "meatheads" are actually pretty friendly and helpful. They can make handy spotters too


----------



## Ross

Very nearly 14.5 stone thinking about getting to 13.5 and just sticking at that:thumb:


----------



## Kriminal

Ross said:


> Very nearly 14.5 stone thinking about getting to 13.5 and just sticking at that:thumb:


....and here I am at 13.4, wanting to increase to 14 again 

Ross, I'm sure you'll get there mate - just remember, slow drops in weight=big gains on looks :thumb:


----------



## Ross

Don't worry its coming off slowly:thumb:


----------



## crackerjack1000

Stay with it man

I used to weigh 200 pounds, and in about 5 months of just cutting crap and getting an hour of light exersise a day, I got down to 160.

Than summer kicked in of hanging out with friend and doing nothing, and now im 180 pounds lol. 

Gotta work it off again


----------



## Ross

Been getting a lot of comments now saying that I am looking really good which really spurs me on:thumb:


----------



## Kriminal

Ross said:


> Been getting a lot of comments now saying that I am looking really good which really spurs me on:thumb:


Sounds good, tin-ribs :thumb:


----------



## Ross

Not tin ribs yet


----------



## Ross

So to burn of a pound in weight you need to burn off 3500 calories so I have lost around 5 stone which is 70 pounds meaning I have burnt off around 245 000 calories:doublesho


----------



## Ross

Just under 14 stone now,chuffed to bits.


----------



## Derekh929

Well done ross great work slow is the best way i have gone up and down weight for good few years i now manage to keep pretty static wthin half a stone , note a easy job


----------



## Ross

Thanks,total weight loss has to be 5.5 stone:thumb:


----------



## Mixman

Fantastic work Ross. Well done


----------



## Ross

Cheers Micky.


----------



## Adam D

Ross said:


> Thanks,total weight loss has to be 5.5 stone:thumb:


Well done Ross!

That's over a quarter of your original body weight, that's some going and I bet your heart and body are really feeling the benefit of the reduction


----------



## Ross

Oh yeah Adam,a lot of people I know are rather surprised/shocked in a good way:thumb:


----------



## Ross

Been at 14 stone or just under for a while now,big contrast to this time last year when I was probably around 18 stone


----------



## herbiedacious

Good work! Keep it up,Xmas is going to be hard work,all those choccies,mince pies(if MM hasn't eaten them all) and massive festive meals.


----------



## bjarvis2785

Ross said:


> Been at 14 stone or just under for a while now,big contrast to this time last year when I was probably around 18 stone


Congrats fella...

I'm at the start of pretty much the same journey.

currently around 18st and looking to get down to a more sensible weight.
I can't remember the last time i saw sub 16st on the scales so 14st would be awesome for me.

It's a tough road, so much respect! :thumb:


----------



## Adam D

Ross said:


> Been at 14 stone or just under for a while now,big contrast to this time last year when I was probably around 18 stone


You're about the same weight as me now!


----------



## Ross

herbiedacious said:


> Good work! Keep it up,Xmas is going to be hard work,all those choccies,mince pies(if MM hasn't eaten them all) and massive festive meals.


Might be but I am not eating any of that crap in fact I am boycotting Christmas:lol:


----------



## Ross

bjarvis2785 said:


> Congrats fella...
> 
> I'm at the start of pretty much the same journey.
> 
> currently around 18st and looking to get down to a more sensible weight.
> I can't remember the last time i saw sub 16st on the scales so 14st would be awesome for me.
> 
> It's a tough road, so much respect! :thumb:


You will get there I did so you can:thumb:


----------



## Jordan

Big rep to you man. 

i really need to lose some weight. bit on the tubby side :lol: happyish, knowing it could be worse, but neeed to step my game up


----------



## Adam D

Ross,

My brother-in-law is roughly the same height as me and he probably weighs well over 18 stone and the difference in our physical size is huge!

You deserve a medal for what you have done off your back, you really do.

I am quite sure that you have thought about this, and I reckon that you have _really_ changed your lifestyle from your postings over the last year, but how confident are you that the new _you_ is the new you going forward?

You do read about a lot of people you lose loads of weight and then when they have reached their goal revert back to their old ways.

I reckon it is different with you mate


----------



## Ross

Thanks Adam its not been easy but I wanted to get there and was not giving up until I got there,determination and will power is very high with me.
Yeah I am much more confident,lifestyle has changed big time no fried fatty foods TBH I can't physical eat anything like that now,no alcohol which is no miss fitness and stamina is much better now.
Your right no way am I going back to the old ways,thinking about trying 12 stone this coming year


----------



## Ross

Jordan said:


> Big rep to you man.
> 
> i really need to lose some weight. bit on the tubby side :lol: happyish, knowing it could be worse, but neeed to step my game up


Put your mind to it and you can do it too.


----------



## Lump

Wow good going Ross, I remember the original thread and have only just seen this :thumb: Hats off


----------



## Ross

Cheers Lump.


----------



## Ross

I ordered two large T shirts thinking they would be a good fit but they are far too big:lol:Looks like medium from now on which is impressive if I do say so myself considering 18 months ago I was struggling to get into an XL T shirt:thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA

Ross said:


> I ordered two large T shirts thinking they would be a good fit but they are far too big:lol:Looks like medium from now on which is impressive if I do say so myself considering 18 months ago I was struggling to get into an XL T shirt:thumb:


Well done Ross :thumb:


----------



## Ross

Thanks mate I am really pleased with myself,seem to be getting a lot of positive attention from girls one especially:lol:


----------



## herbiedacious

Ross said:


> Thanks mate I am really pleased with myself,seem to be getting a lot of positive attention from girls one especially:lol:


Tell us more! On a more serious note,don't go overboard with the 12 stone target,a lot of girls like something to hold on to. You could end up making yourself ill.


----------



## Ross

Going to try 13 stone:thumb:


----------



## herbiedacious

That's more sensible fella.


----------



## Ross

When I get to 13 stone I will see if I want to stay at that.


----------



## Ross

At 13.5 stone now Meaning I have lost around 4.5 stone this year and a total of at least 6 And with no help from anybody:thumb:


----------



## alipman

any photos there old chap?

you gotta show up now....


----------



## bigslippy

well done :thumb:


----------



## Ross

I am photo shy:lol:


----------



## alipman

dont be shy :lol:


----------



## Ross

I might put a photo up sometime....:lol:


----------



## Ross

Changed my mind,going for 12 stone:thumb:


----------



## Adam D

Ross said:


> Changed my mind,going for 12 stone:thumb:


How tall are you Ross?

12 stone would be okay if you were short, but I seem to recall that you aren't.

I don't know you personally but keep some muscle on yourself chap


----------



## Ross

5 11,I do want to hit 12 stone but I am really well built with a lot of muscle and strength:thumb: I might see how 13 stone feels,currently at 13.75 stone which is good because this time last year I must have been 17.5.


----------



## Ross

Bought a medium T shirt today and guess what its still pretty loose:lol: Its been a long time since I was anywhere near a medium :thumb:


----------



## Ross

The hard work is really paying off now,been getting lots of female attention in a good way


----------



## Alan H

Fair play to you Ross.

In the last 12 months I've lost 2 stone. 5ft 9in (ish) 16st 6lbs down to 14st 3lbs.

It don't half make you feel good doesn't it!!!!


----------



## Ross

Its great the best I have felt in a very long time,a lot of people who I have not seen for awhile don't know its me for a little moment lol.


----------



## alipman

And what is your weight now?
You gotta get some photos up.

The masterpiece must be almost complete?


----------



## Ross

13.75 stone now going to get to 13 stone and then 12 stone.


----------



## jimmy669966

Good on you, any pics going to feature in this thread? They do say they speak a thousand words.


----------



## Ross

Thats one thing I don't have,never thought I would get anywhere near 13 stone so I never bothered taking any.


----------



## Ross

38kgs is what I think have lost still find it hard to believe:lol:


----------



## Raife

Pics please Ross. Some before and afters would be a real motivation for some people....


----------



## Ross

I don't have any.


----------



## Ross

I really want to get to 12 stone but people have said that would been too light,I ma not sure but I do want to see 12 stone.


----------



## alipman

I am 5'10" and although I am thin, I think "so what, I am healthy". I may look thin but that's a result of my exercise. Just takes getting used to looking at yourself being light.


----------



## Ross

I am determined to hit 12 stone and I will only thing that could hinder it is my knackerd knee.


----------



## J1ODY A

Ross said:


> I am determined to hit 12 stone and I will only thing that could hinder it is my knackerd knee.


Never aim for a number, especially 12 stone as it may not be achievable with your build... just stop when you look & feel happy.

I'm 6ft & since aged 18 I've never been under 15st... in my best shape I was 16st. My 'ideal' weight would be 12.5 - 13st but I honestly would look ill or would need to chop off one leg to get there.

Well done for what's been achieved so far.


----------



## Ross

Yeah I do have a solid build but I want to see how hard it is to hit 13 stone.


----------



## Ross

13 stone now well just under so,hoping to hit 12 stone soon:thumb:


----------



## Avanti

Ross said:


> 13 stone now well just under so,hoping to hit 12 stone soon:thumb:


Not sure how you are dropping so much weight without a whole heap of excess skin, I'm sure somewhere you said you were around 6ft tall, I'm 5'8 and lost a couple of stone since december, BUT I doubt I will get to 12 stone (not that I would want to , I hover between 12st3 and 12st7, also note that if one is big and loses a lot of weight then the risks of heart problems increase as the heart does not reduce in size, have you kept check on your blood pressure and cholesterol etc?


----------



## alipman

Good work, is your exercise regime changed since you last posted?


----------



## Ross

Avanti said:


> Not sure how you are dropping so much weight without a whole heap of excess skin, I'm sure somewhere you said you were around 6ft tall, I'm 5'8 and lost a couple of stone since december, BUT I doubt I will get to 12 stone (not that I would want to , I hover between 12st3 and 12st7, also note that if one is big and loses a lot of weight then the risks of heart problems increase as the heart does not reduce in size, have you kept check on your blood pressure and cholesterol etc?


I am 5 10 and I dont really have any excessskin just a little bit flabby on the stomach,I do have a lot of muscle. Not I have not checked anything.


----------



## Ross

alipman said:


> Good work, is your exercise regime changed since you last posted?


Not really been working alot which is very physical so that is helping,still going for walks when ever I can.


----------

